# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Best filler for nail holes in skits/arcs?

## stevo27

As the title says.  Whats the standard filler for this type of job?

----------


## stevoh741

I use rapid set spakfiller. Doesn't shrink and your painting in half an hr

----------

